# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Φουσκωμένη κοιλίτσα και έντονη αδιαθεσία.

## panagos

Καλησπέρα σας.Είμαι ο Παναγιώτης, βρήκα το forum σας μετά απο αναζήτηση αισθενειων σε καναρίνια.Θα σας πάω στο θέμα γιατί όπως είναι γραμμένο και στο forum ,ο χρόνος δεν είναι μόνο χρήμα.
Πριν απο 20 ημέρες παρατήρησα την κανάρα μου να ζορίζεται ,έχοντας τα μάτια κλειστά κάποιες φορές, με φουσκωμένο το φτέρωμα.Υπέθεσα οτι περιμένει να γεννήσει αυγό (δεν την έχω ζευγαρώσει ποτέ) γεννησε και πέρισυ πολλά οπότε, δεν ανησύχησα και την αφησα στην ησυχία της.Το καναρινάκι το έχω 2 χρόνια, το βρήκα τυχαία στο δρόμο,δε γνωρίζω ηλικία.Περάσαν 3 μέρες και έγινε χειρότερα.Καθόταν στο πάτωμα,δεν έτρωγε πολύ ως συνήθως,είχει κλειστά τα ματάκια του,γενικά δεν έιχε καθόλου διάθεση.Την έπιασα και παρατήρησα πολύ φουσκωμένη την κοιλιακή της περιοχή.Φώναξα τον ανθρωπο του pet shop που ψωνίζω, την είδε και μου είπε οτι περιμένει αυγό αλλά ζορίζεται επειδή γέννησε πολλά πέρισυ και πρέπει να της κάνω μαλάξεις να το βγάλει αλλιώς μπορεί και να τη χάσω.Την έβαλα΄σε ζεστό χώρο, έκανα μαλάξεις όπως μου είπε περίμενα τρεις μέρες μήπως το βγάλει.. Τη Τετάρτη που μας πέρασε επισκεύτκα έναν κτηνίατρο.Ο άνθρωπος πολύ φιλότιμος έκανε ότι μπορούσε.Μου είπε ότι ίσως έχει μικρό αυγό αλλά είναι πολύ μαλακό λόγο έλλειψης ασβεστίου και δεν μπορεί να το αποβάλλει.Δεν μπορούσε να εντοπίσει κάτι άλλο, οπότε μου πρότεινε μια αγωγή με ασβέστιο και αντιβίωση(σε περίπτωση που είναι κατι άλλο) 7 +7 σταγόνες έκαστος.Το pet shop μου έδωσε ostex σε σταγώνες για ασβέστιο και aviomycine σε σταγώνες για αντιβίωση.Απο τη πέμπτη μέχρι σήμερα της δίνω 7 +7 σταγώνες απο το στόμα.Αποτη δέυτερη κιόλας μέρα απέκτησε μια ζωντάνια,τρώει (όχι όπως πριν όμως),κάνει μπάνιο και το Σάββατο μαλιστα έφυγε το πρίξιμο στην κοιλιά της.Γενικά υπήρξε μεγάλη βελτίωση ,όμως παρατήρησα οτι πολλές φορές κατα τη διάρκεια της μέρας φουσκώνει,κλείνει τα ματάκια της φταρνίζεται,μπορεί να τη βρώ να κάθεται στο πάτο του κλουβιού.Μου δίνει την εντύπωση οτι κάτι την βασανίζει ακόμη.
Θα ανεβάσω και μερικές φωτό απο την κοιλιά της τώρα και μια κουτσουλιά της.
Αν έχετε κάποια παρόμοια εμπειρία και έχετε κάτι να μου προτείνετε θα σας είμαι ευγνώμων.

----------


## panagos



----------


## panagos



----------


## panagos



----------


## jk21

Εκει που φαινεται μελανο , μαλλον ειναι ειτε αυγο , ειτε αιμα απο τυχον πιεση εσωτερικων οργανων και μικροαιμοραγια .Οι μαλαξεις δεν ηταν οτι καλυτερο αλλα δεν σου λεω οτι φταιει σιγουρα αυτο. Διαφωνω καθετα με τετοιες επικινδυνες τεχνικες αποβολης του αυγου 

Πηγαινε στο φαρμακειο και παρε augmentin σκονη για ποσιμο εναιωρημα των 250 mg , ετοιμασε το διαλλυμα οπως λενε οι οδηγιες και σου στελνω με πμ ποσο θα χορηγεις στην ποτιστρα (αν το πουλι ειναι κινητικο και πινει κανονικα νερο )  των 100 ml νερου ή στο στομα αδιαλυτο (αν το πουλι δεν ειναι κινητικο και αν δεν σου ειναι δυσκολο θα το ηθελα ετσι κι αλλιως )

θελω να μου γραψεις στο ostex αν αναγραφει τι ειδους ασβεστιο εχει (γλυκονικο ή ανθρακικο )  και τι δοσολογια λεει επανω . Τις σταγονες αυτες που λες τις δινεις αδιαλυτες ή αφου πρωτα εχεις κανει καποιο διαλλυμα (τo aviomycine οταν ξεκινησεις το augmentin , το σταματας )

----------


## panagos

Φίλε μου το ostex έχει την εξής σύνθεση¨Μεταλλικά στοιχεία ασβέστιο,μαγνήσιο,φώσφορος Ιχνοστοιχεία: σίδηρος,χαλκός,μαγγάνιο , ψευδάργυρος Αμινοξέα: Λυσίνη μεθειονίνη Πρωτεϊνες Λίπη Κυτταρινίνη.Τις σταγόνες 7 για ασβέστιο και 7 αντιβίωση τις ρίχνω σε ένα σταγονόμετρο που έχω και τις χορηγώ στο στόμα σε 2 δόσεις το πρωί.Δεν βάζω κατι άλλο.

----------


## panagos

Έχω σύνολο 6 μέρες που εφαρμόζω αυτή την αγωγή.

----------


## jk21

θελω αυριο το πρωι να πας να παρεις tabernil calcio απο πετ σοπ 

 ή οταν πας για το augmentin (το AUGMENTIN να το παρεις  σημερα σε διανυκτερευον αν γινεται αλλιως πρωι πρωι αυριο ) , να παρεις 

ενα απο αυτα τα δυο 

http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/drugs/mega-calcium
http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/drugs/biocalcit

αν υπαρχουν και να μου πεις ποιο πηρες 

και παρε μια συρριγκα του 1ml  επισης 

το πουλακι τωρα καθεται κατω ή κινειται κανονικα στις πατηθρες;

----------


## jk21

δες καποιο προσφατο παρομοιο θεμα 

*Γεννήσαμεεεεε*

----------


## panagos

Τις τελευταίες 3 με 4 ημέρες κινήται στις πατήθρες.Τώρα ας πούμε κοιμάται στην πατήθρα.

----------


## panagos

Να σταματήσω και το κονάκιον απο αύριο;

----------


## jk21

Ναι , αρκει οτι δωσεις μεχρι σημερα

----------


## panagos

Καλησπέρα κΔημήτρη.Ανέβασα τώρα μερικές φωτό.Έλειπα το σ/κ και δε δεν μπόρεσα να ανεβάσω νωρίτερα.

----------


## panagos



----------


## panagos



----------


## jk21

Ολα καλα !

----------


## panagos

Καλησπέρα κΔημήτρη εχω μια ερώτηση.Μπορώ τώρα να της δίνω μαρουλάκι,αγγουράκι;

----------


## jk21

Μαρουλακι ναι αν ειναι δικιας σου καλλιεργειας , γιατι της λαικης εχουν υπολειματα φυτοφαρμακων που σε μας επηρεαζεται ο οργανισμος μακροπροθεσμα , στα πουλια ομως πολυ πιο αμεσα  .Ειναι θρεπτικο λαχανικο

Το αγγουρι δεν ειναι κατι ιδιαιτερο σαν θρεπτικη αξια , ειναι δροσιστικο με ηλεκτρολυτες στη συσταση του ομως οταν υπαρχουν *χορταρικα* οπως το σεσκουλο , η γλυστριδα , η ροκα , τα ραδικια πολυ πολυ θρεπτικοτερα δεν υπαρχει λογος να δινεις αγγουρι .Ειδικα τα αγγουρια του εμποριου πρεπει να δεις ποσο ευκολα χαλουν και αποσυντιθενται ... 

Ναι παντως μπορεις να δινεις χορταρικα και λαχανικα ευρυτερα

----------

